

Why David Karp Started Tumblr: Blogs Don't Work For Most People - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/21/founder-stories-why-david-karp-started-tumblr-blogs-dont-work-for-most-people/

======
replicatorblog
Tumblr is an amazing story, but there is still a lot of room to grow in this
world. You just have to look at pg's "Request for Startups post to see how
much opportunity is still available <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

29\. Easy site builders for specific markets. Weebly is a good, general-
purpose site builder. But there are a lot of markets that could use more
specialized tools. What's the best way to make a web site if you're a real
estate agent, or a restaurant, or a lawyer? There still don't seem to be
canonical answers.

Along these lines I think there is a massive success for whoever comes up with
a Tumblr-esqe site optimized for sharing recipes, crafting, and other "homey"
activities. A few weeks ago I had 3 separate friends/coworkers coming to me
for advice on which blog platform to use for a recipe site. Nothing really
works great for this application and there seems to be a real desire for it.
I'm sure there are dozens of other "verticals" like this that could grow to
significant size. e.g. I could see a similar use case for guys who restore old
cars. Go to an amateur car show and every guy will have a scrapbook showing
off the restoration process. There is a lot of creativity that Tumblr isn't
suited for or targeted at.

------
Bossman
When I first found Tumblr, I didn't really get it. I wondered why I'd use the
service when other services like WordPress are out there. Then I saw the
quick, small side of it and wondered why I'd replace Twitter with it. But
there is a great point here... It's a very good "in between" for people who
don't want something too simple (allows them more control over content), but
don't want something overly complex to set up or maintain, either.

------
atgm
I don't really get the difference between Tumblr and a blog. Every major
tumblr I've seen is just a blog with a blank interface. You can do that
anywhere else...

~~~
Charuru
You don't have to write a title. That's huge, I hate writing titles.

